# Other > Off Topic >  Prostate Cancer

## old man emu

I think that this is a suitable thread to post on this site as I would imagine that the majority of members are male.

Today I join about 120 motorcyclists on a ride to raise money for research into prostate cancer. All males should support this type of research as prostate cancer is to men as breast cancer is to women. So find out who is conducting research into this form of cancer in your State, Provence or County and make a donation towards their costs. Every penny and cent helps to find cures.

And if you are looking at the other side of the "hill", go see your doctor for a blood test which can detect changes in your blood chemistry that can indicate the beginnings of prostrate cancer.

Old Man Emu

----------


## Maggie

Hey Old Man, very important post.  My Cousin has/had prostate cancer.  He caught it early and is doing well.  This is actually on of the cancers which could be almost cured within the next 5-10 years or so.  Let's hope!

----------


## morganreiner

Hello Old Man, That is definitely a worthy cause indeed. Something I have been looking into heavily lately are preventative health measures to help people prevent such dreadful diseases. I have found black seed oil to be one way to do it. It's funny you have an emu avatar, there is also an oil made from that: emu oil.

----------


## lissi88

Not only males, but I have seen females joining for the cause as well. Called The Gentleman's Ride conducted annually worldwide. I myself have been part of the ride when my brother used to own a Harley-Davidson Sportster 883.

----------

